# Imagen deformada



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola gente, les cuento, la tv de mi casa esta empezando a tener problemas, y no se por donde empezar a buscar el problema, les cuento, cuando uno prende la tele la imagen esta deformada, como "achatada", tanto que en la parte de abajo se llega a ver una linea negra, como si fuese una pelicula de esos dvd que vienen en formado widescreen, pero solo en la parte de abajo, pero al rato la imagen se empieza a "estirar" y se ve completo, pero todavia se llegan a notar deformaciones, que opinan que sea? 
Perdon por el lenguaje poco tecnico, pero sobre el tema de las tv no entiendo nada.

Saludos y gracias desde ya


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Busca algun capacitor electrolitico del vertical, hace esa falla. Como la falla se ve en frio puedes dejar que tome temperatura y con un *aerosol detector de fallas* le tiras de cerca a cada capacitor del vertical (psst). Esperas 1 seg y sigues. Cuando pases por alguno provocara la falla... lo reemplazas y listo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

JAJAJA 

Si , o el pssst del brujo , o se los cambias todos los electrolíticos al vertical, que no han de ser mas de 3 o 4 o 5. El vertical suele ser un integrado paradito con un disipador. Si no tenés el diagrama vas googleando los integrados hasta que te diga "vertical" y listo, cambias todos los de alrededor, incluido el del +V que puede estar más lejos ya que viene de un díodo desde el flyback, fijate en el datasheet la pata y la seguís.

*PSSSST !*


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 17, 2010)

he visto que hay uno hinchado, como identifico la etapa vertical? ya voy a preguntar cuando sale ese aerosol, de ultima identificando la etapa vertical cambio todos los capacitores de esa etapa, ya que la tv es vieja y seguramente los otros deben estar medios secos

DOSMETROS eso mismo habia pensado, cambiar todos, el integrado que decis es como un transistorsito con varios terminales?como identifico el de +V? osea la entrada de voltaje del integrado que dijiste antes?

Saludos y gracias

Solo los electroliticos hay que cambiar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

¿Caracho . . . Leiste lo que escribí antes ?

Capacitor inflado se cambia esté donde esté .

El integrado tiene entre 8 y 12 o 15 patas , como las salidas de autoestereo y está atornillado o tiene un clip a un disipador vertical (chapa de aluminio).







Tenés internet y google , así que te vas fijando en la TV y lo vas buscando hasta que alguno te diga "amplificador vertical" o "salida vertical" , listo, le cambias los capacitores de alrededor. Seguí los caminitos de las patas también para ver.

Te buscas el datasheet, también con google e internet (pones el nombre del integrado y datasheet) y te fijás cual es la patita de alimentación (Vcc o Vdd se llama) y seguis el caminito de esa patita que te llevará hasta un electrolítico que también cambiás.

Otra opción más inteligente es poner el modelo de la TV , también en Google  a ver si te podés bajar el manual.

No te preocupes es una falla sencillita .

Si, en principio se cambiarían solo los electrolíticos.

Suerte !


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 17, 2010)

Les comento, cambie los capacitores, y se ve la imagen bien, no esta deformada, pero se desplaza para arriba la imagen, hasta que llegas a ver 3/4 de la imagen
Espero sus respuestas y gracias DOSMETROS

Edit1:WTF! me queda un 1/4 de imagen!

Edit2: Ahora empezo a bajar: ya tengo la imagen casi entera otra vez, que puede ser?

Edit3: Se arreglo y no se movio mas! jajaja nose le que pasa a esta tele!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Y al cambiar los capacitores se te corre el ajuste en frecuencia, deberias ajustarlo en frio.

Le puse psst sino vacia el aerosol en el primer capa...  es un apocope de tiempo..


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 17, 2010)

te cuento, desde hace una hora y media esta funcionando y funciona perfecto, por lo que me decis vos, tengo que dejarlo enfriar y prenderlo en frio y ajustar la frecuencia no?

"elbrujo" serias tan amable de enseñarme como ajustar esto? sinceramente nose como se ajusta, como dije anteriormente, es el primer televisor que desarmo y quiero terminarlo bien

Muchas gracias!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Atras generalmente hay unos preset tipo potenciometros,  postea el nombre de lo que dicen.. no los toques antes.. algo asi como vertical hold, vertical height, etc.. o si esta en español "frecuencia vertical" ese tocalo en frio para un lado o para el otro viendo lo que hace en la pantalla y lo dejas donde quede quieto. Despues dejas que caliente y debe mantener el sincronismo..


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, cuanto lo dejo enfriar? una noche o simplemente con 1 hora va a ser suficiente?

Saludos y muchisimas gracias elbrujo!

Edit1:Hay 3 preset en la placa, PAL N, PAL M, o otro V Size, que es el que esta mas cerca del integrado, que opinan? es ese?

Segun traductor google seria tamaño v (v= vertical creo) asiq deberia ser ese

Lo puedo calibrar desde el rca? para conectar el dvd, ya que el cable coaxil lo tengo lejos de donde tengo las herramientas y el tv desarmado. Si es si o si con el coaxil me las rebusco, pero si se puede desde la entrada RCA joya

Edit2: me parece que se esta inchando otra vez el capacitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Fijate si no lo tenes en el frente o atras fuera para mover sin sacar la tapa. Si se esta hinchando de nuevo es que esta excedido en la tension. Toca que no caliente... medi con un multimetro que tension tiene entre las dos patas y comparalo contra lo que dice de tolerancia..

El VSIZE es para altura ese no.. frecuencia o hold busca..


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 17, 2010)

Los otros preset que hay, estan en el flyback


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Puede estar horizontal, no puede no tener.. solo una marca conoci que era automatico y fue Philips.. si tocas el de altura y esta bien la imagen se va a estirar o acortar.. prueba y mira donde estaba para dejarlo como estaba, de ser necesario..


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 17, 2010)

elbrujo, lo desconecte por una hora y media facil y cuando lo volvi a conectar sigue igual (bien, no se desplaza como la primera vez) la marca del equipo es goldstar, mañana a la mañana o al medio dia cuando lo enciendan te comento si tiene problemas, tengo el presentimiento de que si lo dejo enfriar bien, el problema va a aparecer otra vez.
Me parece que voy a tener que modificar un poco la altura, esta pasadito apenas, me parece, mañana lo verifico bien.
Es cosa mia nomas o hasta los colores se ven mejor en la teve? cambie como 10 capacitores, todos los del vertical y los que se veian apenas hinchados o al que le veia cualquier detalle, esto puede mejorar el color o eso no tiene nada que ver?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

Los capacitores en 10 años pierden el 80% de su capacidad inicial . 

Los capacitores que compraste deberían ser de idénticos valores o para más voltaje , jamás para menos !

Si el capacitor se hincha de nuevo, fijate que no lo hayas puesto al reves, medile la tensión como te dijo *elbrujo,* si no sos muy canchero, le soldás dos cables de 30 cm. y los enroscas a las puntas del tester por afuera de la placa . Otra opción es que el díodo que lo alimente, tenga muchas fugas y habrá que cambiarlo.

Los técnicos de TV trabajan con un espejo delante de la pantalla.

Si la tele es vieja debería tener tres presets de vertical , uno te da la altura, otro la proporción de los pies con la cabeza y el tercero sincronismo (que no corra).

Los dos presets del flyback te dan foco y "screen" creo que se llama, podés tocarlos, mejor con un destornillador bien aislado por las dudas. 

Otro consejo, cualquier preset que vayas a tocar, PRIMERO TE FIJÁS BIÉN LA POSICIÓN QUE TENÍA . . .  le sacás una foto mental  y lo tocás un poquito para un lado y luego para el otro siempre mirando la pantalla, si no "hace nada" simplemente lo dejás como estaba .

Te felicitamos por tu primer televisor !

Suerte !


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> elbrujo, lo desconecte por una hora y media facil y cuando lo volvi a conectar sigue igual (bien, no se desplaza como la primera vez) la marca del equipo es goldstar, mañana a la mañana o al medio dia cuando lo enciendan te comento si tiene problemas, tengo el presentimiento de que si lo dejo enfriar bien, el problema va a aparecer otra vez.
> Me parece que voy a tener que modificar un poco la altura, esta pasadito apenas, me parece, mañana lo verifico bien.
> Es cosa mia nomas o hasta los colores se ven mejor en la teve? cambie como 10 capacitores, todos los del vertical y los que se veian apenas hinchados o al que le veia cualquier detalle, esto puede mejorar el color o eso no tiene nada que ver?
> 
> Saludos



No se que cambiaste  pero los colores no tienen que ver.. ademas ahi hay frecuencia mas alta con lo que los capacitores son de menoor valor.. si lo ves mejor esta funcionando la psicologia..


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 18, 2010)

elbrujo, seguramente es psicologico el tema de los colores, el tema del capacitor, tambien era psicologico, hoy lo vi, y no lo noto hinchado como ayer,

lo que si, hoy lo prendi, y no se movio la imagen, y eso que se enfrio toda la noche, y no ha parado de funcionar y sigue todo perfecto, asique el problema esta resuelto, se puede cerrar

elbrujo y dosmetros muchisimas gracias por sus consejos! mi primer tv quedo arreglada gracias a ustedes!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Bien ahi! recuerda, no hay cosas complicadas, sino desconocimiento...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Te felicito que hayas puesto el empeño y lo hayas logrado, bien lo de de consultar aqui y los datasheet :estudiando: !

Te felicito !


----------

